# The omen



## hibernation2506 (Jun 21, 2009)

the shop just got in a pse OMEN. this one is a 28/60 and we shot it with a 300 grn arrow and it shot 342fps. cant wait to get my 30/70. threw a tm hunter on and a sight and in minutes i was shoot 5 arrow touching at 40yrd and i am a 30 inch draw. it draw easy and does not have the large drop and the x-force do when you get it back. we havent had a mathews monster come in the shop that shot that fast.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

wow,I didnnt know they were shipping any Omens yet..I thought only reps had them...but I cant wait to try one..


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you sure it was an OMEN? They are still projecting late July before they are going to be shipping them.... I have had a black Omen on order since Jan......


----------



## hibernation2506 (Jun 21, 2009)

*the omen*

yes it is the omen. the archeryshack in jeffersoncity mo has it and we get most bows before any other shop. 573-893-5288 ask for TJ. they have lightend up the cam since the trade show and it is a little different than the x-force. you will be happy with this bow. my 08 x-force shot 349 with a 360grn at 30/70 the omen should beat that.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shot it today and they did a lot of changes to the cam and it's super smooth, has a good wall, and it shoots good. I'm seeing one in my near future.


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

the omens have not been shiped yet from what i herd friday when i was up at the pse pro shop.but i might be wrong.I shot one a couple weks ago at there pro shop an its alot like a gx,but with a shorter wall.it was a 28 inch 60lb bow.im pretty sure that all they have built so far are the 28inch bows.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

OMENS are NOT shipping yet, if the area you are from doesent have a REP within a certain distance they shiped demo-omens to some dealers I believe


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*one in arkansas*

Neshoba Archery in Tumbling Shoals, AR has an omen. Just got it last week. I know somebody wrote that the one they shot was 60 28 and 300 gr arrow and it shot 342. The one at neshoba was 28 60 and a 340 gr arrow 341. So somethings up there:S


----------



## hibernation2506 (Jun 21, 2009)

*omen*

if the one in ark shot a 340 at 341 great. personally i believe what are chrono shot. people come in the shop all the time with speeds they claim to be shooting and when we shoot it they are way off. i have run dozens of bows and hundreds of arrow combows through a chrono. if the bow is 60 and the arrow is 300 then thats what it is. its not rocket science. pound for pound arrow for arrow and draw for draw its all the some regardless of the bow. check the x-force challenge you cant get more simple than that.


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

I shot the Omen yesterday. Hunting buddy is a PSE rep and he got it Tuesday. I must say I was surprised ( in a good way) 
Draw was 1 inch to short for me and it was 60# -vs- my normal 70# bow, but it sure felt good to me. I put about 10 arrows thru it at 15 yds and then at 30 yds. All spot-on. Bow had a WB rest, d-loop & slider sight.
He used it this evening to harvest a nice hog. Blew thru both shoulders.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

the rep in my area has one but the terd doesnt make it up to my neck of the woods but abotu 3 times a year. he needs to make a special trip haha.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

thats my next bow omen,reezen,dead zone 32, im going to shoot them but i relly like the way the omen looks


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

hibernation2506 said:


> the shop just got in a pse OMEN. this one is a 28/60 and we shot it with a 300 grn arrow and it shot 342fps. cant wait to get my 30/70. threw a tm hunter on and a sight and in minutes i was shoot 5 arrow touching at 40yrd and i am a 30 inch draw. it draw easy and does not have the large drop and the x-force do when you get it back. we havent had a mathews monster come in the shop that shot that fast.


a monster would shoot 338 with those specs. Both are very very impressive either way.


----------

